# Senior citizen making comeback



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Take a breath, stand up, knees bent, relaxed, shoulders and hips aligned with the board, slight weight on the nose, look up over the leading shoulder and merely gaze at the horizon. Go straight, don't worry about speed or turning, stop and then strap in.


----------



## may8705 (Mar 1, 2021)

codger said:


> I had skied for many years then in middle age switched to snowboarding back to skiing when strapping in became cumbersome. Now that I decided to see if I can snowboard in my very elder years I bought a burton step in set up to stave off strapping in and being on the ground. So after a couple of lessons I’m able to again cruise mellow eastern trails but I’ve forgotten how to exits chairlift!!


Well done. Inspiring to see.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

How old are we talking? Welcome back!

I may or may not have fallen getting off the lift the other day... 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## codger (12 mo ago)

74-5 .season over now for me in the East hopefully I can resume next season


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

codger said:


> 74-5 .season over now for me in the East hopefully I can resume next season


So rad! [emoji869]

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

